

An Open Source Alternative to SMS OTP for Two Factor Authentication - ibsathish
https://code.google.com/p/missed-call-otp/

======
cwp
This idea may have technical merit, but I'll never know. They lost me the
third time they used the word "disrupt". Apparently it just means "be
awesome".

